# A/C delete in my 2.0



## firstvw07 (Mar 12, 2008)

does anyone have the steps to take and what i would need to do an A/C delete in a 96 golf gl


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

I could take a picture and post it of what my
bay looks like. If you want, I picked up the car this way. I know your going to have to take off the front bumper.


----------



## firstvw07 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey yeah for sure that would def help me out do you have to buy any other parts besides a smaller belt or what have you


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im gonna add my request...
The EXACT belt numbers for both belts. Ive looked over all the archives and dont have one definitive answer.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

The rain has stopped so I'll go take a pic and have it up in a few hours for you. I can't say for sure as I have not done it but from what I've gathered besides a smaller belt it seems pretty straight forward. Remove compressor and condenser. 
If not tonight sometime shortly I am about to remove the compressor from my other 96. Latest I would have it removed would be middle of the week. So if you haven't started before I finish I'd be happy to let you know any roadblocks I run into. 
Also, if your deleting it to gain a few ponies I can tell you that there is a difference with it removed. Not a lot but enough for me to debate putting in A.C. Anyway I'll go snap a pic, if anyone else doesn't chime in at least you've got that to work from. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## firstvw07 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey thanks alot im just gonna tinker around with it but im sure itll def help


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (firstvw07)*


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

you need a vr6 water pump pulley part # 028 121 031 K about 18 dlls.
the serpentine belt needed is part # 037 903 137 H 6pk-1033 it costs approx 60 dlls to get it from the dealer
autozone has one that works just as well, 6pk 1035. 10 dlls.


----------



## firstvw07 (Mar 12, 2008)

so take out the condenser and replace it with the vr water pump pulley and throw the new belt on


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (broko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broko* »_you need a vr6 water pump pulley part # 028 121 031 K about 18 dlls.
the serpentine belt needed is part # 037 903 137 H 6pk-1033 it costs approx 60 dlls to get it from the dealer
autozone has one that works just as well, 6pk 1035. 10 dlls.

VR pulley: part # 037 903 137 H 6pk-1033 
Serp belt: 6pk 1035
Ribbed belt for crank to power steering: *???????*


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firstvw07* »_so take out the condenser and replace it with the vr water pump pulley and throw the new belt on
 take out the a/c compressor completely and replace the pulley on your water pump with the vr6 one. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
VR pulley: part # 028 121 031 K 
Serp belt: 6pk 1035
Ribbed belt for crank to power steering: *???????*
 
there, fixed it for you. the part number you posted is for the serpentine belt. and I don't know about the v-belt. I don't have P/S on my car.









heres a pic of what it looks like. now with a shorter belt and an underdrive pulley


----------



## Vanagon Nut (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (broko)*

Looks like my 2.0 w/o AC/PS:
http://tubaneil.googlepages.com/serpbeltstuff
Neil.


----------



## 8V o Fury (Dec 20, 2010)

cant wait to try it out this weekend.:laugh:


----------



## owmygulay (Nov 22, 2009)

What do you guys do for a steering rack when you remove the power steering?


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I may be wrong, but I think you can swap in a manual steering rack from an MKII.


----------



## mkIII_99_jetta (Aug 23, 2008)

Doin


----------



## mkIII_99_jetta (Aug 23, 2008)

How much more HP will you get deleating the AC...


----------



## 8V o Fury (Dec 20, 2010)

mkIII_99_jetta said:


> How much more HP will you get deleating the AC...


I got rid of mine last night, the throttle feels a little more responsive it anything.


----------



## owmygulay (Nov 22, 2009)

8V o Fury said:


> I got rid of mine last night, the throttle feels a little more responsive it anything.


What did you use for a power steering belt?


----------



## catcamp (Nov 26, 2009)

mkIII_99_jetta said:


> How much more HP will you get deleating the AC...
> 
> 
> 8V o Fury said:
> ...


You will get basicly zero hp by deleting ac, you guys know the pully just idles when the ac is off has basicly no drag at all. the only reason to delete ac is to save the weight and that means pulling the compressor, evap, consensor, and all that and even that makes little difference. i wouldnt delete ac unless its broken and you dont plan to ever fix it


----------



## 8V o Fury (Dec 20, 2010)

owmygulay said:


> What did you use for a power steering belt?


well i dont have that pulley on at the moment, but my buddy has a lawnmower belt on his, and its the same principle so ill probably go that route too.


----------



## mattyb243 (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe you can just use the OEM Non-A/C belt if you are deleting both A/C and P/S. You will need to switch to the VR pulley with a few washers behind it, or machine your pulley down 6.2mm.


----------



## 8V o Fury (Dec 20, 2010)

mattyb243 said:


> I believe you can just use the OEM Non-A/C belt if you are deleting both A/C and P/S. You will need to switch to the VR pulley with a few washers behind it, or machine your pulley down 6.2mm.


yeah i just left the power steering belt off and i got the vr pulley from a co worker. works fine but steers like a go kart.


----------



## owmygulay (Nov 22, 2009)

8V o Fury said:


> works fine but steers like a go kart.


That is what I am trying to avoid. I have still not found a solution for keeping the p/s after deleting the a/c. I am not really trying to gain any hp. I just don't plan on fixing my a/c and a seized compressor will really ruin my day. I would rather just take it off.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Buy a shorter v-belt. They do make them for cars that had no A/C.


----------



## Danyboy503 (Feb 28, 2011)

You can also get a ac bypass pulley at autozone for like 50ish...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Danyboy503 said:


> You can also get a ac bypass pulley at autozone for like 50ish...


 its just a VR6 pulley.. over priced none the less.. 

and yes, i do believe that you can run a mk2 powerless steering rack with linger tie rods.. the mk3 is ~4" wider than a mk2..


----------



## Danyboy503 (Feb 28, 2011)

Not trying to be a Dick but its not really a over priced vr pulley. What a ac bypass pulley do's is takes place of the ac pump. It is over priced.. I personaly went the vr pulley on my 2.0, no room for a ac pump in a mk1


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

For the MK4 2.0 kids who might end up searching. 

Continental OEM belt WITH A/C: 06A 260 849C 

Continental OEM Belt WITH-OUT A/C: 06A 145 933D 

I don't remember ever seeing a difference in pulleys/tensioners between my 2.0 without AC and my friends 1.8T w/AC they use the same setup and belts. But I would want to confirm before jumping the gun. 

On a side note I think my MK4 2.0 was the only one i've ever seen without AC from factory.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Danyboy503 said:


> Not trying to be a Dick but its not really a over priced vr pulley. What a ac bypass pulley do's is takes place of the ac pump. It is over priced.. I personaly went the vr pulley on my 2.0, no room for a ac pump in a mk1


 hmm.. thats different from the kit ive seen. the ones i have access to, are over priced VR pullies.


----------



## Danyboy503 (Feb 28, 2011)

Glegor said:


> hmm.. thats different from the kit ive seen. the ones i have access to, are over priced VR pullies.


 Yeah their at autozone Idk the part number for it....


----------



## sixteenvalve (Jun 13, 2002)

Motormite PN 34214
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...4&fromString=search&isSearchByPartNumber=true


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

mkIII_99_jetta said:


> How much more HP will you get deleating the AC...


None. The A/C compressor is just an idler pulley that uses no horsepower when it's switched off. You'll shave a few pounds of weight out of the car, that's about it.

IMO, the benefits of A/C far outweigh the gains you'll see from deleting it, but that's just my opinion. The only reason I can see for deleting the A/C is if the compressor seizes or something, and it's way cheaper to just take it out than replace it.


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Exact Belt numbers u need for your a/c delete project*

New serp belt = 6pk 1033

new


----------



## 20jetta98 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Exact Belt numbers u need for your a/c delete project*

New serp belt = 6pk 1033

new v-belt for p/s if u still want it = 12*685

And last a Plain ol VR6 Pulley


----------



## Desmond1530 (Feb 6, 2013)

Has anyone verified this? Whats the cost and does anyone have pics? theres a lot of "i did it and its easy" but Ive only seen pics with the power steering delete as well. Also, Autozone claims the ac replacement pulley listed in this thread will not fit, has anyone as of late tried it out?


----------



## Desmond1530 (Feb 6, 2013)

My AC compressor is SQUEALING something awful and I have decided to delete it until I can get it fixed. anything else I should know while I'm in there?


----------



## wolfen1125 (Jan 17, 2016)

Almost 8 year old post...still so relevant....great info guys. :thumbup:


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

wolfen1125 said:


> Almost 8 year old post...still so relevant....great info guys. :thumbup:


Necro again...just to clarify...

If your car is track-oriented and performance is your first priority, the weight savings over the front end for a full AC delete is substantial. The last car I pulled it out of was 45 full lbs off the nose of the car, for the lines, compressor, condenser, evaporator. That's about the same as a car battery - being removed from the nose of the car.

I understand the desire to keep AC in warm climates, but to say the weight savings isn't worth it is relative. It might be worth it to others. I know it was to me.


----------

